# Getting them to unball?



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

Any tips? sometimes if i rub my fingers in circles along Hector's back he starts to unroll, but I want to get him fully unrolled and was wondering if any of you guys had tricks or tips for it.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've heard that you can roll them back and forth in your hands a little, and that might encourage them to unroll. I've never had to try much though, Lily balls up very rarely, and when she does, she comes out of it after just a couple of rolls back and forth.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Shinjy's only ever rolled up into a ball completely once, and I just left him on my lap and he soon unrolled on his own. That was when I had first gotten him. Since then, he'd rarely roll into a ball, and when I flip him onto his back, he struggles immediately to unroll, so he can.........sleep! :lol: 

Usually, the rolling back and forth does it, or just complete calm. Since it's usually a defence mechanism, when things are quiet, they will unroll so they can amble around or even find somewhere else to hide.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Satin doesn't ball up often, but when she does, it's because she's upset. What I do then is be very still and talk to her softly. I stop petting her, just hold her in my hand (tummy side down), and tell her she's a good hedgie and I'm very sorry about whatever happened that made her feel like balling up. After awhile, she'll stretch back out. 

If Hector is balling up a lot, I'd do everything I could to make his environment more to his liking - dim the lights, mae sure the room is warm, quiet the tv/radio/etc, hold him without moving much... You could also try a bribe like putting a mealie, kibble, or whatever he enjoys near him so he can smell it. And if you're getting desperate, you can hold him in your hand and put a small blanket, towel, or t-shirt over him so he feels covered and safe. Make sure not to leave him along with any of those things though.


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

I absolutely agree with smhufflepuff, the best way to get them to unball is to allow them to feel safe again.


----------

